# Startpfad des Programms ausgeben!



## Steam86 (16. März 2007)

Hi Leute!

ich will in meinem Programm Highscores abspeichern. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wohin ich speichern soll, da das Programm von verschiedenen Orten gestartet werden kann. Mein Info-Lehrer hat gemeint das es in Java eine Möglichkeit geben muss herauszufinden, wo das Programm gestartet wurde und dann kann man dementsprechend dahin speichern.
Weiß einer wie ich den Pfad herauskriegen kann?

MFG

Andreas


----------



## Anime-Otaku (16. März 2007)

Du kannst File Objekte auch mit relativen Pfaden benutzen, das geht dann automatisch von deinem aktuellen Arbeitsverzeichnis aus.

Den absoluten Pfad bekommst du einfach raus, in dem du ein File Objekt mit "."+File.seperator erstellst, weil dann verweist du auf das aktuelle Verzeichnis, dann kannste mit file.getAbsolutePath() das Verzeichnis bekommen.
Vielleicht gibt es auch einen anderen Weg...


----------



## Steam86 (16. März 2007)

Dank dir für deine Antwort! Werds gleich mal versuchen!

MFG

Andreas


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (16. März 2007)

Moin!
Das aktuelle Arbeitsverzeichnis bekommt man auch mit

```
System.getProperty("user.dir");
```

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

